# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Samsung] samsung ice world Πρόβλημα με απόψυξη

## giorgosxristou

Καλησπέρα ,
Εxουμε το to Samsung ice world,το ψυγείο λειτουργεί όπως του κάνει όρεξη..δηλαδή:
περίπτωση 1η.
το πιάνει μια περίοδος και το χρονοδιακόπτης απόψυξης που είναι μηχανικός ,κολλάει σε μια θέση που είναι ή off ή defrost(δέν ξέρω τι είναι)..με αποτέλεσμα να πρέπει να πάω με το χέρι εγώ να του κάνω ένα κλικ προς στα δεξιά και να ξεκινήσει πάλι το ψυγείο....μετά την άλλη μέρα πάλι τα ίδια....περίπου την ιδία ωρα.
περίπτωση 2η.
Κάθε 1,5 μέρα θα πρέπει να βγάλω την πλάτη της κατάψυξης και να βάλω ζεστό νερό σε τσικάλι για να λιώσουν οι πάγοι που είναι στο στοιχείο πάνω ,το στοιχείο αρκετές φορές δε φαίνεται απο τους πάγους!
Πέριπτωση 3η.
Για κανένα 3μηνο δουλευεί κανονοικά...
Υποψιάζομαι ότι φταίει ο χρονοδιακόπτης απόψυξης.
μέτρησα την αντίσταση απόψυξης και ειναι 437 ωμ, η θερμασφάλεια ειναι οκ,το ανεμιστηράκι δουλεύει.
Τι γνώμη έχετε?
Σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω τον χρονοδιακοπτη με εναν δικό μου  που θα προσαρμόσω για να κάνει απόψυξη ,αν το κάνω έτσι κάθε πότε θέλει απόψυξη και πόση ώρα?
στην πρώτη φώτο ειναι το ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο,στην δεύτερη η κατάψυξη και στην τρίτη ο χρονοδιακόπτης και το αξονάκι που περιστρέφω για να πάρει μπροστά στην πρώτη περίπτωση. 
HLEKTROLOGIKO SXEDIAGRAMA.jpgKATAPSUKSH.jpgxronodiakoptis.jpg

----------


## nyannaco

Ξεκάθαρα χρονοδιακόπτης απόψυξης, μάλλον φθορά στο μειωτήρα. Βγάζεις τον παλιό χρονοδιακόπτη και παίρνεις έναν με αντίστοιχους χρόνους (τους γράφει επάνω), και καθάρισες.

----------


## kosmar

Συμφωνώ και εγώ για τον χρονοδιακόπτη. Το ψυγείο αυτό φοράει αυτόν αν θες να δεις τους χρόνους

http://www.homefix.gr/el/proionta/si...185206310.html

----------


## giorgosxristou

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απάντηση,σήμερα πηγα και τον αγόρασα (10ευρω) ,ο παλιος ειχε μαυριμσενες επαφές (φταει δεν φταει αυτο)και το μοτέρ του μηχανισμου πεγμένο,σε κενή λειτουργια δεν μπορούσε καλα καλα να γυρισει τον αξονά του!!το έβαλα πάνω το γύρισα στην αποψυξη και μετά απο κανένα  τέταρτο το ψυγείο πηρε μπροστά ,τεσταρα και τα καλώδια της αντίστασης και την ίδια την αντίσταση και ολα οκ.
Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοήθεια.

----------

